
German Police in the Nazi State - midef
https://encyclopedia.ushmm.org/content/en/article/german-police-in-the-nazi-state
======
ngcc_hk
I were told there were 3 occasions the people of a state are called
cockroaches and nazi Germany is top one. This article sounded so familiar
living in Hong Kong the third cases. Police as a force that can change to a
totalitarian tool is one of the problem humanity has not solved. Who watch the
watchman.

